# Can DTG print inside neck of shirt?



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

Basically where the neck label of your shirt is, is the position I"m talkinga bout.

Would this be practical?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not familiar with DTG printers but how about just turning the shirt inside out and print the label details in required position.

Jim


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

No problem with dtg- but you would need to place a riser under the print area to prevent the print head from striking the collar.


----------

